# New tablet install



## Ultimateherts (Nov 13, 2006)

After a long long debate I decided to sell my carpc because of overkill of it. However I have been thinking about it and decided to use a Hp stream 7 tablet instead. The problem with a lot of small tablets is that they only have one micro usb port for charging. So what if we wanted to have it powered all the time in car and still connect an additional usb device? A lot of tablets cannot be used together to charge and tin a usb device! After researching I found that Dell make a cable just for this purpose, but it only compatible with very few tablets. Oh and an Audio Control 6xs line driver and 2way plus subwoofer. The Hp stream 7 is compatible with that cable so we are good in that respect.

Let's do a quick parts list with prices:

1. Hp stream 7 (Windows 8) $99

2. Focusrite itrack solo (audio interface)
$80

3. Boundary Mic (Bluetooth b

4. Dell cable $20

5. Car adapter $10

I wanted an active deck but this is much more versatile for not much more!


----------



## CZ Eddie (Feb 26, 2012)

Here's a physical volume knob if you need one. Works with Android.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00ANRRZCG/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o06_s01?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Ultimateherts (Nov 13, 2006)

CZ Eddie said:


> Here's a physical volume knob if you need one. Works with Android.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00ANRRZCG/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o06_s01?ie=UTF8&psc=1


Ya for $33!!! The Focusrite itrack solo was $100 so my money was better spent as it has a volume knob!


----------



## rjdhill (Mar 24, 2015)

I did an adroid tablet install in my truck .and love it. Havent looked back . SoThis might help you with the charge and usb issue. I use it . It has its own wifi connection . 
I can't post a link as of yet but look into the media flair device Or if you looking for more space go with a wireless cloud based external hard drive. Which I will be doing once I find the time to do some changes with my current system.if you table has data connect you can share that with the wireless hard drive . 
now the media flair has built in wifi. And be shared up to 5 device. But I comes with a 8g card. I'm using a 32gig in mine with no issues. 
Hope this helps


----------



## CZ Eddie (Feb 26, 2012)

Ultimateherts said:


> Ya for $33!!! The Focusrite itrack solo was $100 so my money was better spent as it has a volume knob!


I assume its volume control is inline and it does not control the Android volume. That's why I posted my link. It controls Android volume (media, phone, system, etc).

I could make an inline volume control for $5 in parts and two minutes of time if I wanted.


----------



## Ultimateherts (Nov 13, 2006)

CZ Eddie said:


> I assume its volume control is inline and it does not control the Android volume. That's why I posted my link. It controls Android volume (media, phone, system, etc).
> 
> I could make an inline volume control for $5 in parts and two minutes of time if I wanted.


Windows 8 tablet not android and would only need volume for cellphone calls. Other than that it's all either online or stored on the tablet!


----------

